# Rest stop bathroom



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was in in the public rest room - I was barely sitting down when I heard a voice in the other stall: "Hi, how are you?"........

Me: embarrassed, "Doin' fine!"

Stall: "So what are you up to?".....

Me: "Uhhh, I'm like you, just sitting here."

Stall: "Can I come over?" ......

Me: (attitude) "No, I'm a little busy right now!!"

Stall: "Listen, I'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall who keeps answering me!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a good one!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't know what to expect on that one. Good one Don !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You had me in tears you goof.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You know it's happened more than once.


----------

